# Uber Eats ratings



## M3R44436M (Dec 18, 2020)

Any advice on how to maintain a reasonably high rating?

Not sure what I’m doing wrong, why I received 3 thumbs down, and no feed back for improvement.

Thanks.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

M3R44436M said:


> Any advice on how to maintain a reasonably high rating?
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong, why I received 3 thumbs down, and no feed back for improvement.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't worry about it. I have 3 thumbs down out of 100 as well. If you don't have 100 ratings yet though, maybe you should worry.

I've heard anecdotally that delivery drivers can be deactivated for too many cold food complaints. So, perhaps only take short deliveries for a while.

Sometimes eaters leave complicated instructions such as ring the doorbell, don't ring the doorbell, etc. As annoying as it may be, you'd be advised to follow their instructions, or they may become annoyed.

Also even if the food is not cold, delivery time may be an issue. Avoid restaurants that only do drive thru or have other long waits. Make sure you jump on the request, don't finish a cigarette or a youtube video before moving.

Yikes I just looked to see you are from Australia. Don't know about delivery, but I've noticed from the Australian Pax I've picked up at the airport (4.4., 4.5) that Australians tend to be a lot more harsh/honest about ratings than Americans, especially those of us in the Midwest. As long as you are doing better than the average for your market, you should be fine.


----------



## M3R44436M (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, ah I see that makes sense, I don't have 100 ratings yet just 64 thumbs up and 3 thumbs down.

regarding the cold food that's difficult, especially if it's already cold when I pick it up. Though it's hard to tell most of the time.
My rating was 95% and tonight I made extra effort with customers and it went back up to 96%

What is your overall rating ?



MadTownUberD said:


> Don't worry about it. I have 3 thumbs down out of 100 as well. If you don't have 100 ratings yet though, maybe you should worry.
> 
> I've heard anecdotally that delivery drivers can be deactivated for too many cold food complaints. So, perhaps only take short deliveries for a while.
> 
> ...


Yep I've noticed it's mostly the young people who can be pretty judgemental, I was really polite to one customer tonight and their friends laughed at me. Be interesting to see what it's like it America. &#128077;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I am at 97%. 2 of the thumbs downs should drop of soon.


----------



## M3R44436M (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh nice that’s a great rating, yeah I swear some people just do it out of spite or they are bored lol.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

M3R44436M said:


> What is your overall rating ?


92%, who cares about rating, just maintain it above 85% and you will be fine.


----------



## M3R44436M (Dec 18, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> 92%, who cares about rating, just maintain it above 85% and you will be fine.


Ok thanks


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sometimes eaters leave complicated instructions such as ring the doorbell, don't ring the doorbell, etc.


Drivers are never to ring or knock, unless instructed to. Notification as to arrival - that's what the app is for!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have only done 55 deliveries so far. I have 20 Customer ratings and 0 Merchant ratings. At least all of my Customer ratings are thumbs up. Looks like just under 38% are taking the time to go in and rate.


----------



## M3R44436M (Dec 18, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I have only done 55 deliveries so far. I have 20 Customer ratings and 0 Merchant ratings. At least all of my Customer ratings are thumbs up. Looks like just under 38% are taking the time to go in and rate.


That's cool, yeah I noticed that also when I first started, I found writing a polite note to the customer something like, Thank you for ordering with Uber Eats, if I have done a good job please give me a &#128077; that gets more thumbs up. I got that tip from a YouTube video Lol



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Drivers are never to ring or knock, unless instructed to. Notification as to arrival - that's what the app is for!


That's a good tip thanks. I have to call customers when I can't get a hold of them, like if they don't enter their address just the suburb. Then if they don't answer the timer gets started.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I am at 96 right now and have done 1600+ deliveries...

Two of my thumbs downs were because one customer claimed I stole her food and never delivered it and she was caught lying by Uber Eats phone support... 

Another was a woman that was mad she had to be carded for alcohol delivery and told me she will thumbs down me because I asked for ID.

The one I got today was because a woman was mad she did not inform me she changed her mind and wanted it as meet me and not leave at door...

There is one I am unsure of but I figure it was this guy that had his patio door locked but wanted it left at his door inside the patio but did not want us to knock or ring the bell and would not respond to my text, so I left it outside the patio door and he claimed he never got his food...

Ao truthfully they will rate you just because they are moody people and keep it above 85 and you should be fine...


----------



## M3R44436M (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow that sounds about right.
Yeah it’s hard to be to accurate especially when some houses don’t have house numbers on them. I find un-accessible units to be the most annoying especially when there is no instructions.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

M3R44436M said:


> Wow that sounds about right.
> Yeah it's hard to be to accurate especially when some houses don't have house numbers on them. I find un-accessible units to be the most annoying especially when there is no instructions.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


If you're unsure of the address, better to contact the Eater. Once I dropped off across the street from the address, because the pin was there, and the guy claimed his neighbor must have stolen the food.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

M3R44436M said:


> Wow that sounds about right.
> Yeah it's hard to be to accurate especially when some houses don't have house numbers on them. I find un-accessible units to be the most annoying especially when there is no instructions.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


I had one woman call me and tell me I did not deliver to the correct address and she said her number ended with a 19 and I told her that the Uber App said it ended with a 23 and she called me an idiot and damn liar, so I called Uber Eats to verify and I was correct.

Got a notice about it and another Uber Eats tech told me it was my fault and I told them if you put the wrong address in and the driver deliver the food to the wrong house then it is the client and Uber fault and not the driver especially when you text the client you are on your way and that you have arrived and the client does not inform you that the address is incorrect...

When I stated that the Uber Tech stated to me it was still my fault and I told her to F' off and she hung up...

So remember you could do everything correctly and deliver to the correct address that you are given and yet Uber and the client will tell you that it is your mistake even after you show them what idiots they are!

My favorite one was picking up in Sugarland, Texas and going to a fancy neighborhood and in the notes I am supposed to look for some apartment when all there is are houses, so I called the client and they were in Houston off Scott Street, so I drove there and she tipped me $15 extra and Uber gave me another $8 for the drive and it was already a five dollar drive for an hour work...

That one will stick with me forever!


----------

